# Echo Over Headset



## Pupin84 (Mar 15, 2007)

when talking to my girlfriend over VOiP (teamspeak, skype, vent, etc.) i can hear myself repeat with a second, or so, delay. and if she is listening to music i can hear it just as loud as i can hear her. she doesnt have her volume up too loud. i tried looking for the microphone boost selection box, but its non existent on her pc. she runs windows media center ver. 2004, i beleive, and has her headset plugged into the front audio ports. i am lost when it comes to sound devices, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you for your time.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It sounds like she's running the audio output through speakers, and what you're hearing is the output of your microphone coming out her speakers, into her microphone, and back to the output of your machine. 

Have her try a pair of headphones instead and see if it remedies the problem.


----------



## Pupin84 (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the reply. the headset she is using overrides the speakers and plays the receiving audio in the ear phones. however, she does listen to it too loud. but that actually isnt the problem, you get echo no matter what volume, and it plays back to you just as loud as you are talking. i tried looking through the mic settings but the media center version of xp seems to be really limited on what you can look into / change. im just completely lost as to what to do.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The only thing I can think to try is to use Waveout instead of DirectSound. Sometimes that feeds back into itself. Look through the options in the programs you use to see if there's one that works. It would seem it's not the VoIP programs themselves, but whatever resources they're all accessing when they run.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey, what headset are you using? Is it Icemat Siberia's by any chance? You will likely have to disable a certain criteria in your soundcard software control, probably located in your system tray - i had the same issue and fixed it this way. 

Nick.


----------



## Pupin84 (Mar 15, 2007)

i dont recall exactly what model of headset it is, but it is one of logitech's gaming series. I have the same headset without the problem, so its deffinitely her computer.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

simple but not an obvious concept. keep your mic "PLAYBACK" volume very low and I mean low but in your "RECORD" options in the windows mixer, bump it up and make sure only "MIC" is selected or whatever the USB microphone portion of the headset is classified as. you don't want wave out or what u hear to be selected. I've seen this happen so many times and this is the only solution. of course the people posting about having the speakers raised in the backround will contribute to the problem as well.

if you have any questions about the windows sound mixer, I'll be happy to run through it with you. One thing I should note is most sound cards and onboard sound have a Mic Boost option under the recording input only. to see if you do, you would pull up the recording part of the mixer and and under then look for MIC, there should be an advanced tab. click and then click the tab regarding microphone boost or some verbage that is similar. This won't affect the playback but certainly can help the sound the person you are communicating with remotely. it can be a night and day difference depending on the headset mic.


----------

